# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Η Eγκυκλοπαίδεια του Μηχανικού > Κινητήριες και Προωστήριες Εγκαταστάσεις Πλοίων >  LNG & Ελληνική Ακτοπλοΐα

## karavofanatikos

Λίγο πολύ όλοι μας έχουμε ακούσει μερικά πράγματα γύρω απ' τη χρήση του φυσικού αερίου ως καυσίμου σε ναυτικές μηχανές και ειδικότερα στα πλοία της Ελληνικής Ακτοπλοΐας. Ανοίγω λοιπόν αυτό το θέμα για να ανταλλάξουμε απόψεις και να μάθουμε χρήσιμα πράγματα απ’ τη συζήτηση που θα επακολουθήσει. 

Το θέμα ήρθε αρκετά στο προσκήνιο, όταν ο υπουργός Ναυτιλίας σε μία, κατά τη γνώμη μου, εντελώς απερίσκεπτη δήλωσή του αναφέρθηκε ότι στόχος είναι εντός του 2014 να υπάρχει πλοίο στην ελληνική ακτοπλοΐα το οποίο θα κινείται με χρήση LNG. Εδώ και αρκετό καιρό ήθελα να γράψω μερικά πραγματάκια για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα απ’ τα όσα έχω ακούσει. Τον Φεβρουάριο του 2014 παρακολούθησα μία διάλεξη του Ελληνικού Ινστιτούτου Ναυτικής Τεχνολογίας γύρω απ' το συγκεκριμένο θέμα. Απ’ την συγκεκριμένη ομιλία έβγαλα τα κάτωθι συμπεράσματα:

Όσον αφορά τη μείωση του λειτουργικού κόστους των πλοίων, σίγουρα η τιμή του LNG είναι αρκετά πιο χαμηλή σε σχέση με το Fuel Oil, όχι όμως φτηνή και ποιος μπορεί να μας εγγυηθεί ότι και στο μέλλον θα παραμείνει χαμηλή;

Επιπλέον τα περιβαλλοντολογικά οφέλη είναι πολλά απ’ τη μείωση των εκπεμπόμενων ρύπων, αλλά σαν Ελλάδα δεν έχουμε λόγο να βιαστούμε, καθώς η Μεσόγειος πρόκειται να γίνει περιοχή ECA απ’ το 2020.

Το πλήρωμα του εκάστοτε πλοίου στο οποίο πρόκειται να εγκατασταθεί η νέα αυτή τεχνολογία θα πρέπει να λάβει ειδική εκπαίδευση πάνω στη χρήση του και στα συστήματα ασφαλείας.

Η μετασκευή που απαιτείται για την εγκατάσταση των νέων δεξαμενών έχει ως αποτέλεσμα τη μείωση ενός μεγάλου μέρους της μεταφορικής ικανότητας και ταυτόχρονα την αύξηση του βάρους με τις νέες προσθήκες. (δίκτυα με σωληνώσεις διπλού τοιχώματος, κτλ).

Ακόμη είναι ασύμφορο για την πλειονότητα των πλοίων της ακτοπλοΐας μας να γίνει μια τέτοιου είδους εγκατάσταση λόγω του μεγάλου μέσου όρου ηλικίας που έχουν. Επίσης, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, το κόστος μετατροπής μιας μηχανής για χρήση LNG απ’ το να αγοράσεις μια καινούργια μηχανή στοιχίζει 5 φορές περισσότερο! Άρα θα πρέπει να εστιάσουμε τη συγκεκριμένη εφαρμογή σε νεότευκτα πλοία, πράγμα που έρχεται σε αντίθεση με τα οικονομικά των εταιρειών της ακτοπλοΐας μας.

Η χρήση του LNG πραγματοποιείται, όταν το πλοίο βρίσκεται σε πορεία και όχι στα μεταβατικά στάδια και στους χειρισμούς

Τέλος, υπάρχει η δυσκολία του ανεφοδιασμού. Στην Ελλάδα δεν υπάρχει κάποιο LNG terminal και η κατασκευή του μέσα στον Πειραιά μάλλον είναι αδύνατη για λόγους ασφαλείας.


Μέχρι στιγμής για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα από ελληνικής πλευράς έχουν γίνει οι παρακάτω ενέργειες:

Το ερευνητικό πρόγραμμα LNG COM SHIP στο οποίο συμμετείχε το Τμήμα Ναυπηγών Μηχανικών του ΤΕΙ Αθήνας, ο Ελληνικός Νηογνώμονας, το Τεχνικό Γραφείο του Ν. Πετυχάκη, καθώς επίσης και το Κινέζικο Πανεπιστήμιο Harbin Engineering University.

Η εταιρεία ΝΑΥΣΟΛΠ, θυγατρική του ΟΛΠ, έχει πραγματοποιήσει 11 επιτυχημένες συναντήσεις με επιχειρήσεις και φορείς της ΝΕΖ με σκοπό την ανάπτυξη του Περάματος σ’ έναν κόμβο αφοσιωμένο στην μετατροπή ναυτικών μηχανών με χρήση LNG.

Τέλος, μόλις χθες ανακοινώθηκε η συμμετοχή της ANEK LINES και του Νεωρίου Σύρου στο πρόγραμμα ARCHIPELAGO-LNG για το οποίο μπορούμε να βρούμε σχετικές πληροφορίες εδώ: ARCHIPELAGO-LNG.pdf

----------

